# McLean's Volcanic Oil Liniment?



## JerryB (Sep 3, 2006)

Tried to scan these two but they didn't scan well. 
 Can anyone give me some info on these two from the discriptions?

 1. McLean's Volcanic Oil Liniment. Square, aqua, 4" tall, 1 1/4" square. Each side has one of the words above.

 2. Sharp & Dohme Baltimore, MD. : Two flat sides and rest of it is round. Dark blue color, 3 3/8" tall. Words are on flat sides.

 I'd sure appreciate any info. Just recently got into bottle collecting and have found a few McLean bottles in books but not this one. Have not found any of the Sharp & Dohme.

 Thanks!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Jerry, Unless the McLean's bottle is open pontiled it is worth $5. The Sharp and Dohme is worth $5 to $10.


----------



## JerryB (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks! But I'm new at collecting bottles. Could you explain "open pontiled"? Can't say that I see any pontil mark on bottom of bottle.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

A place on the bottom where a glass or iron pontil rod was attached so the bottle while still hot could be held and worked. The rods leave a noticable scar called a pontil.

 Here is a link that will help.
 http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/index.htm


----------



## JerryB (Sep 4, 2006)

Warren,
 Thanks for the link! I had spent a lot of time trying to find info like this. It really answers a lot of questions for me.


----------



## bearswede (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Jerry...

  Welcome to the forum!

  Here's an O.P. McLean's... (top bottle)


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Sep 4, 2006)

Base showing open pontil scar...


----------



## JerryB (Sep 4, 2006)

Again, thanks! Guess mine's worth about $5. No 
 distinguishable pontil mark.[/align] [/align]Oh by the way, I did know what a pontil mark was. Just didn't know what was meant by an open pontil. [/align]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Jerry, Most people would never think to look to the gov for help especially on something like bottles. Fortunatlly Bill Lindsey is a bottle digger/collector and all-around nice guy.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Ron...My name's Joe...I just wondered if all open pontiled "Trask's" have that backward "N"?.....                  Thanks,...Joe


----------



## bearswede (Sep 7, 2006)

> I just wondered if all open pontiled "Trask's" have that backward "N"?.....


 
  Hi Joe...

  I suspect not... In all the books I have there is no mention of a backwards "N"... I have a later version of the Trask's with proper "N"s...

  Ron


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi, a pontil isn't a given on any mold. I think thats a misconception. The blower may or may not decide a lip needs to be refinished. Time restraints for a quata may cause a rush to get the product out. Then a crude bottle that is from the "pontil era" may not have one. A pontil may indecate the bottle cooled to quickly in the mold and needed to be reheated to finish the lip after wetting it off the pipe. Other variable may apply. That's my theory and not necessarily the opinion of any else.
 In other words, bottles from the same mold and even made the same day may or may not be pontiled.


----------

